# Is This A Good Price For A 21rs Outback?



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

I am looking at a 2005 21RS and the dealer's base price offer is $16,900. It will be around $18,900 for tax/license, the hitch setup a Reese WD and anti-sway, and prodigy brake controller out the door. The trailer is well equiped.

The salesman told me a few stories that lead me into believing that this is his best not a dime lower price. He was a nice guy, basically doing his job, but I must admit that, some of his stories where pretty hard to believe and that made me feel like I was kind of being pressured into the purchase.

Just curious to see how this price compares with prices others on this forum have paid. Seems like a decent price, but I would like to hear what others think.

Thanks


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

This that for a new or used model?


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> This that for a new or used model?
> [snapback]49930[/snapback]​


It's brand new 2005. The 06's are coming.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think when we bought our first 04 Outback 21RS
I think we paid around that for it not sure
Would have to look around for the paper work on it









Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We gave 16K for ours, WITH the hitch setup installed. A lot has to do with your area. I had one that is 2 hours an one that is 3. I told them I would buy from one or the other, they price matched for 3 or 4 days and finally one folded and said I can't do it anymore. Let him have it. So..I did!








You won't look back if you buy and Outback.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I paid 15299 with 500 miles free shipping. Lakeshore has 06 for $15418, but you must ask for Hunter Freeman. Tell him Quintin told you about this price. Thanks


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

$16,900 is exactly what I paid for my 04 21rs. But the closer you are to where they are built the better you should do. I do not know about other people in the Jersey area but we seem to pay more.

Geoff


----------

